# Will My Combine cancel existing reservations?



## smmatrix (Jul 7, 2016)

I just purchased 17k credits resale to add to my existing Worldmark membership.  Please tell me my existing reservations won't be cancelled as a result of the combining process?  I have reservations this month in Banff, next July in Kihei, October in Anaheim and several waitlists requests. 

Does anyone know if these will be cancelled because I'm combining new credits to my existing membership?


----------



## rhonda (Jul 7, 2016)

Have you discussed this specifically with the Transfer/Combine team?  What advise have they given?

I've done a few combines -- but long ago, now ancient history -- and had no trouble losing reservations.  FWIW, my reservations were in the 'surviving' account rather than in the one that is _lost_ in the merge process.  I'm guessing reservations in the "losing" account are at greater risk than those in the surviving account.


----------



## smmatrix (Jul 7, 2016)

rhonda said:


> Have you discussed this specifically with the Transfer/Combine team?  What advise have they given?
> 
> I've done a few combines -- but long ago, now ancient history -- and had no trouble losing reservations.  FWIW, my reservations were in the 'surviving' account rather than in the one that is _lost_ in the merge process.  I'm guessing reservations in the "losing" account are at greater risk than those in the surviving account.



 No, I have not asked the transfer/combined team.  I figured if this was fairly common knowledge, the members here would know.  I sometimes, actually often, receive wrong information from Worldmark themselves.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 8, 2016)

Ive done several and the reservations are not disturbed, although Im pretty sure the reservations get new reservation numbers,


----------

